# Meghan (rewrite) -by Mr. Monopoly/Observer (~BBW, Eating, Touching, ~SWG)



## Mr. Monopoly (Oct 25, 2005)

~BBW, Eating, Touching, ~SWG - two teens turn to safe eating in lieu of sex

*MEGHAN**
by Mr. Monopoly with additions by the Observer

[Here is an amplified story from the Discard Archive - enjoy!]*​
It was a normal summer day for teenage kids not involved with summer school or working a summer job: sleep in till noon and then relax until one of your friends called you with some plan. This summer Meghan was typical of this type of teen, but with a difference. 

Meghan enjoyed her big body and, with her parents gone for three months and her older brother out of high school and working, she was planning on spending a lot of her summer eating and relaxing - all with a purpose she knew she didn't dare share.

This routine lasted for the first week. But just eating and relaxing gets boring. So she worked up the courage to call her friend John, who as old as her at age 18 and who she more than just a little suspected liked bigger girls. 

"Hello, John " 

“Yeah, hey Meghan, what's going on?" 

"Well nothing really, just seeing what's hanging with you today?" 

"Well let me check the schedule, hmmm, yep nothing like usual. Do u have any fun exciting ideas?" 

"Nope, you want to come over, and we can get some plans together? I’ll call somebody while you’re on your way." 

"Sounds good, I'll be over in a few." 

"Ok, see you in a bit." 

John made his way in his sweet time over to Meghan’s house. He went to the secret garage door entrance and knocked. After hearing footsteps the door opened. Before him he saw a Meghan he had never seen before. Meghan normally was never underdressed, she always wore shirts and shorts, never any tank tops or very short skirts, and she never even wore a bathing suit. He saw today her today in a tight sports bra and in tight athletic booty shorts. 

The reason that this was more of a surprise than just a change of clothes was that Meghan was pretty chubby. No one would call her fat, but she had some extra flab. She had always seemed self-conscious about her weight, and that he suspected is why she usually never showed off any skin. Actually she was just trying not to draw rude comments; she personally liked her bod and wished it were larger like tat of her mum, who weighed nearly 300 pounds.

Right now she was showing all her skin. Her big boobs were pressing hard against her small sports bra, her tummy and love handles spilled over her waistband, and her buttocks jiggled when she walked. Her arms were also a little floppy, and her legs were porky yet still small enough that there was plenty of light between her thighs. 

"Hey! Come on in, take off your shoes." 

"Sure, what’s going on?" 

"Nothing, I was gonna go for a run on the treadmill before you came, but I ran out of time," she pretended. John suspected this was just a ruse to save face.

Meghan went over to one side of the kitchen counter and John went to the other. She picked up a dozen donut box from which three were already gone. She casually started to eat one. "Do you want one?" 

"No thanks." 

"Ok. I haven’t been able to get much exercise in this summer, too much time sitting on my butt." 

She kept talking and observing his reaction while casually continuing to eat donuts. "I don’t know if I’ll be in shape to play soccer. Heck I don’t even know if I’m going to play soccer this year. I'm liking eating too much." 

"Yeah its gonna be our Senior year, I don’t want to take on too much at once. So did you call anyone about our plans?" John asked

"Yeah I called pretty much everybody." 

"Good, I was thinking everyone could come over here and we could watch a movie or play hide-and-go-seek in your house." 

"Well actually everyone is busy, so it’s only going to be us. But we can play hide and go seek together." 

"I guess we will just take turns finding each other. I call going first." 

"Fine, I'll go count in the living room." Meghan repied. John ran off up stairs. 

About 30 minutes later, while John was hiding, he heard the doorbell ring. He didn’t know who it could be and why Meghan hadn’t found him yet, so he got out of hiding and went to see who was at the door. When he got to the front door he saw Meghan holding a few boxes of pizza and paying a pizza boy. After she had paid she turned around to see him. 

"Well, I was looking while they were coming," she alibied. And they both went into the kitchen. Now John knew this was some of set-up, but elected to play along. 

"You looked for me in the bag of cookies and gallon of milk, then in the cushions of the couch." John said.

"Yeah it took me a while, I did a pretty good look. Well I guess it's time for a pizza break." 

"I guess so, get it while its hot." John had a few slices, wondering what was going on. Meghan could only manage to eat a couple more then John did because she was still pretty full. 

"Wow that was tasty, best pizza I’ve had in a while," she said,

"Yeah it was. So should we get back to our game?" 

"Yeah lets. I’ll go hide this time, and you'll never be able to find me." 

Meghan took off, not too fast though because she was still pretty full. John counted to 100, then started looking. 

He immediately went upstairs because he heard her go up there. He checked her room first because that seemed most logical place. When he opened the door, he saw a bulge under the blankets of her bed, and heard a giggle. He threw back the layers of her bed to see her lying down. "I guess you win" 

"What is my prize?" 

"A first class one way ticket to my bed. And since I lost, I guess my consolation prize should be a back rub."

"That can be arranged." John hopped into bed behind her and started rubbing her shoulders. He finally rubbed all the way down to her flabby lower back and love handles. As he rubbed her love handles Meghan giggled. 

"Is some one ticklish?" 

"No," she fibbed.

He started to tickle her on her sides and then moved towards her belly. She fell over laughing. He got on top of her and continued tickling. She couldn’t take it any more, so she grabbed him and pulled him down so he fell on her. The tickling stopped and the kissing began. 

They kissed for a while, until they both stopped. 

"I kind of thought this was what you were getting at." John said. "You really didn’t have to do all that to tell me that you liked me." 

"Yeah but why not? It was the sports bra wasn’t it? I thought that the no shirt look was gonna backfire, because all it showed was my fat tummy, and then I thought you would think I was a pig after eating so much pizza, ice cream, and cookies, but I guess it didn’t stop you." 

"Well I kind of liked your 'I was gonna exercise but I ate junk food instead' look, and, well, I love a girl that likes to eat good food and not just salad." 

"Are you saying you like me because I’m fat." 

"Well, because you’re not that thin." 

"Works for me." And they went back to kissing each other for the rest of the afternoon. 

John went home whistling. Meghan had pegged him accurately. He had been eying her and noticing the 28 pounds she'd added her Junior year at school, plus the way she ate at activities. He suspected she enjoyed being bigger, but he'd been shy and didn't ask her to one-on-one dates. They were just "part of the pack." But now Meghan had porked up to around 180 pounds and caught John's FA eye.

The next day they had breakfast together, with John deciding to test her love of food. He took her to a local cafe when she had a huge burrito with sausages and pancakes. Then they took in an early movie followed by a pastrami sandwich special. By mid-afternoon they were back in Meghan’s bed. She was wearing the same outfit as before. 

"So what's with all the food and fondling all of a sudden?" he asked, while he casually rubbed her tummy. 

"After today you proved to me that you are the real deal John," she remarked. 

"After taking me out for breakfast and then to a movie and lunch, I feel that I can trust you," she continued. John was confused. 

"How so?"

"You like fat girls - and by graduation next year I want to be at least 220 pounds - that's forty more than I weigh right now,"

"OK - why?"

"I expect to graduate with honors - and my Father's mother feels that fat girls can't accomplish anything. She's always given him grief for marrying Mom. It makes me mad! I have my Mom's love of food and I want to teach Grandma a lesson."

"But I know your Mom! She's a fine person!"

"Exactly. Everyone knows that - but Grandma won't forgive her weight - so I want to be a fat honors graduate. Are you up for it?"

"Well, yeah I guess so. Looks like you’re out of pizza. Would you like me to buy you some cheeseburgers tomorrow?"

"Sounds great!" she exclaimed.

Late the next morning John took her to McDonalds, not knowing that she'd earlier had a three egg cheese omelet with two pieces of toast. Meghan's appetite was growing and she would polish off three cheeseburtgers, two milks and an apple pie.

Meghan smiled. "I'm glad you like that I actually enjoy eating so much? But how can you afford to indulge this belly of mine? I was thinking of me supplying the food."

John grinned. "You can cook or buy if you want. But my grandmother set up this trust for college. But even in high school I get dollars for grades - $100 for an A, $50 for a B, $500 if everything is B or better and $1000 if I get all A's. This last semester it was all As -which is $2000. You can supply food money if you want to - but I'm enjoying this. In fact, I have a cool idea for supper."

"What's that?" 

"There's an early bird special at Bob's diner - salad or soup, baked potato with roast lamb and veggies, plus choice of dessert. What do you think?"

"Delicious," Meghan said between bites of her cheeseburgers."I think we need to take a nap and then walk some to be sure we have an appetite."

The next day John showed up with a box of pastries, some of them creme filled. Meghan had already had breakfast with her brother, but that didn't keep her from indulging. Then they got on their bikes and rode to work up an appetite for lunch at KFC. 

"Why don't you take a nap and stay for supper," Meghan suggested. "I'm cooking meatloaf for my brother anyway."

"OK," said John, "but let me bring a pie from the market."

As John slept Meghan finished the pastries while cooking supper, Her brother and John agreed that she was a great cook. Late that night, after John had left and her brother was in bed, Meghan finished off the last two pieces of the pie.

This pattern of heavier eating continued through the next ten weeks, with Meghan gaining over twenty pounds before her parents return. Those clothes which still fit were quite snug and she was constantly adjusting them. John thought she looked fine, but her brother knew she needed a new wardrobe. He got their parents to authorize a shopping trip.

"Wow," her Mom said when she saw her. "Bob was right -you and John have been eating well this summer. But your clothes fit great - congratulations on your choices.""

Megan relaxed, happy her Mom wasn't totally shocked. "Yes, she said, "I've discovered the joys of cooking. Would you like lasagna tomorrow night?"

"Errr - why certainly. Do you want to cook more often?"

"I"d love it - especially if John can join us!"

"Great, we'll let him do it twice a week," her mom said, not realizing that would give John two opportunities every week to supply desserts, the leftovers from which Meghan would devour before bed.

Meghan continued to eat big breakfasts in addition to the suppers and evening snacks, with John supplementing her lunches and frequent after school treats. By the time they went to the Senior Prom together she'd added thirty five more pounds and was stunning in her size 24 gown. Her grandmother was shocked but couldn't say a thing as her hefty granddaughter delivered the salutatorian address at graduation.


----------



## AprilEthereal (Oct 26, 2005)

I love the story! I got really into it. I just wish it was longer! 
But did you mean to post a story about a girl named Katie?? That document attached was about Megan. Props nonetheless!


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Oct 26, 2005)

I worte the story origonaly with differnt names, so when I changed the names in the story the file name didnt get changed, so i was misstaken. My Bad.


----------



## Observer (Oct 28, 2005)

Its all Meghan now, with a few quotation marks and dialogue clarifications for good measure as well.


----------



## Observer (Dec 4, 2006)

This incomplete story hsas been released for continuation by its author - any takers?


----------



## Observer (Dec 22, 2006)

OK - no takers for the requested rewrite so I did it myself!


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, I had forgotten about this hidden treasure. I was such a bad writer back in the day. It is much better with the additions of Observer. Good job.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 26, 2011)

A reformatted update of a five year old story. Enjoy!


----------

